
High Temperature and High Humidity Reduce the Transmission of Covid-19 - elorant
https://papers.ssrn.com/sol3/papers.cfm?abstract_id=3551767&fbclid=IwAR1RZbmREE61GcMMDSJTj9McLJ3tgWhe7xRHTVLzpolGhlhizx0p9yy9ros
======
johndavid9991
There were previous reports suggesting that this could not be the case, is
this an updated findings and should we really count on it?

